# Παπαγάλοι > Είδη - Ράτσες... > Μικρού μεγέθους παπαγάλοι >  Τι μετάλλαξη ειναι τα νεα budgie μου???

## sdedes21

το ενα πρεπει να ειναι yellow face. το αρσενικο ειναι και αυτο yellow face η κατι αλλο???

----------


## kostas0206

Και τα δυο ειναι yellow face, αυτο που ειναι δεξια στη πρωτη φωτο μαλλον ειναι κατι με grey, το αλλο δεν ξερω!

----------


## kostas0206

Επισης, απο οτι δειχνουν ειναι κατω απο 6 μηνων το γκρι, και λιγο μεγαλυτερο δηλαδη γυρω στους 5-6 μηνες το αλλο(μιας και εχουν φυγει αρκετες ριγες απο το κεφαλακι του), το χρωμα των χαλινων δειχνει πως το γκρι ειναι αρσενικο και το αλλο θυληκο!  :Happy:

----------


## sdedes21

ηλικια και φυλλο τα ξερω και ειναι οπως τα λες Κωστα. απλα δεν ειμαι σιγουρος για το τι μεταλαξη ειναι το αρσενικο.

----------

